# Burton boots/Union bindings fit question



## Darranxwynton (Oct 27, 2017)

Union uses the same size heelcup for their medium and large bindings. I have fit a size 11 TM2 into a medium force to test, the straps are too short though. What differs is the baseplate/footbed length and strap length. So you would be able to fit a size 10 burton into a medium Union baseplate the only issue you may have is with the strap length.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

You will fit 10 US Burtons into M Unions no issues. The heelcup can be extended if necessary.


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

I run burton imperials size 11US in medium falcors - I think medium will work well for you.


----------



## Kariiim2k (Mar 18, 2019)

Medium Unions is no problem. Got Burton Ruler size 10 and Union contact pro, force and strata in medium


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I wear size 11 TM2 and have used Union medium AND large. Both fit fine. I prefer the Large. I’ll post a thread where I took pics of my size 11 boot in the union force Medium.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Take a look a these pics. Size 11 TM2, 157 Bataleon boss with 254 WW, M union team force 









Size 11 boots, Medium Union Bindings with pics


Been seeing a lot of “in between medium and large” binding posts. I will show my 2 setups just so people can see what they are getting into. Below the Red/white Bataleon Boss is a 157, 254ww, union force Medium, size 11 32 tm2s After that the green union forces are size large on a 159 evil...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Darranxwynton said:


> Union uses the same size heelcup for their medium and large bindings. I have fit a size 11 TM2 into a medium force to test, the straps are too short though. What differs is the baseplate/footbed length and strap length. So you would be able to fit a size 10 burton into a medium Union baseplate the only issue you may have is with the strap length.


 That’s weird , see my above post/link. Size11tm2, medium union force, fit fine and straps weren’t maxed out


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

I used ruler 10.5 in union medium str bindings no problems. Now using ruler wide 9.5 just fine. Seemed strange to drop a full size with the wide boot but much more comfortable with my EEE very pronated feet.

Really like the str. no bells or whistles. simple and strong.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Evil twin 159, 256WW, large binding . You can see the boot has less overhang over the BINDING . That’s preference. If I had Ruler 10s I’d go with the M, especially if it’s 254WW or less. What board do you have?





































As you can see the boot overhang is Almost identical from the 157 to 159... we’ll 1mm more on each side(254ww to 256). The difference you’ll see from M to L is the footbed. On the L I have very little hangover the binding, the M I have what most would save average/a bit much on the M. Don’t forget I’m a whole size larger then you


----------



## Darranxwynton (Oct 27, 2017)

BoarderHack89 said:


> That’s weird , see my above post/link. Size11tm2, medium union force, fit fine and straps weren’t maxed out


I had a look at your pics. Sorry I should have specified that it was the 2019 force with the older straps that didn't fit well with the 2019 TM2.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Darranxwynton said:


> I had a look at your pics. Sorry I should have specified that it was the 2019 force with the older straps that didn't fit well with the 2019 TM2.


 Ya I had those but hated the big thick padding. The white ones are team force 2020 and the green 2021 team force. Absolutely love them


----------

